# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  स्क्रीन शॉट मेकर केवल  हिंदी विचार मंच के सदस्यों के लिए

## manojdjoshi

स्क्रीन शॉट मेकर केवल अन्तर्वासना मंच के सदस्यों के लिए  स्क्रीन शॉट मेकर से आप आप की  मर्जी से चुनी हुई जगह अथवा फुल विंडो का स्क्रीन शॉट ले सकते हे

जिन मित्रो को इस सॉफ्टवेर की जरुरत हो कृपया यहाँ से link.txt डाउनलोड करके लिंक से डाउनलोड करले और मित्रो ध्यान रहे इस सॉफ्टवेर को चलाने के लिए आपको डॉट नेट 4 की जरुरत पड़ेगी
*Software Size:- 106 kb*

----------


## dontklpdbaby@gmail.com

मनोज भैया स्क्रीन शॉट मेकर मुझे भी pm  कर दीजिये

----------


## manojdjoshi

> मनोज भैया स्क्रीन शॉट मेकर मुझे भी pm  कर दीजिये


भाई आपको लिंक प्रेषित कर दिया गया हे कृपया आप अपना व्यक्तिगत सन्देश खोल के देखलेवे

----------


## jeet6162

मित्र
बहुत ही अच्छा सुत्र है 
आपका हक बनता है ++
अभी उधार रहा………अभी नही दे सकते है 


मित्र………हमे भी जरुरत है इस की………प्लीज

----------


## manojdjoshi

> मित्र
> बहुत ही अच्छा सुत्र है 
> आपका हक बनता है ++
> अभी उधार रहा………अभी नही दे सकते है 
> 
> 
> मित्र………हमे भी जरुरत है इस की………प्लीज


आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र जो आपने मुझे इस लायक समजा 
आपको लिंक प्रेषित कर दिया गया हे कृपया आप अपना व्यक्तिगत सन्देश खोल के देखलेवे
મારા તરફ થી તમને અને તમારા પુરા પરિવાર ને દિવાળી અને નવા વર્ષ ની ઘણી ઘણી શુભેચ્છા તમારું નવવર્ષ મંગલમય બને

----------


## manojdjoshi

अब डाउनलोड के लिए लिंक link.txt सलंग्न कर दी गयी हे सो आप को डाउनलोड लिंक link.txt में मिल जायेगा

----------


## BP Mishra

एक बेहतरीन सूत्र..........++++++++++

----------


## manojdjoshi

> एक बेहतरीन सूत्र..........++++++++++


सूत्र पर आने तथा होसला बढाने के लिए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद् मित्र

----------


## The Hero

प्रिय मनोज जी , अतिउपयोगी जानकारी साझा करने हेतु आपका सह्रदय आभार |

----------


## gill1313

Unhandled exception has occurred in your application. If you click continue,
the application will ignore this error and attempt to continue.If you Quit.
the application will close immediately.
Could not load file assembly @microsoft.VisualBasic.pawerPack.Vs,varsion=10.0.0  .o,Culture=neutral,PublicKey Token=b03f5f7f11d50a3a
orone of its dependencies. the system cannot find the file specified.
दोस्त ये लिखा आ रहा है 
३ आप्शन और आ रहे है
(१) Details (2)continue (3)Quit
अगर इस में से ओपसन २ क्लिक करता हूँ तो कोई भी एक्शन नहीं मिलता 
किर्पया आप शीघ्र समझाएं

----------


## manojdjoshi

> Unhandled exception has occurred in your application. If you click continue,
> the application will ignore this error and attempt to continue.If you Quit.
> the application will close immediately.
> Could not load file assembly @microsoft.VisualBasic.pawerPack.Vs,varsion=10.0.0  .o,Culture=neutral,PublicKey Token=b03f5f7f11d50a3a
> orone of its dependencies. the system cannot find the file specified.
> दोस्त ये लिखा आ रहा है 
> ३ आप्शन और आ रहे है
> (१) Details (2)continue (3)Quit
> अगर इस में से ओपसन २ क्लिक करता हूँ तो कोई भी एक्शन नहीं मिलता 
> किर्पया आप शीघ्र समझाएं


मित्र आप डॉट नेट 4 इनस्टॉल कीजिये और इस लिंक से पॉवरपेक डाउनलोड कर के इनस्टॉल कीजिये 
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?Link...27&clcid=0x804

----------


## manojdjoshi

> प्रिय मनोज जी , अतिउपयोगी जानकारी साझा करने हेतु आपका सह्रदय आभार |


सूत्र पर आने तथा होसला बढाने के लिए आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद् मित्र

----------


## Shree Ji

हमेशा की तरह आपके व्यक्तित्व के अनुरूप बेहतरीन

----------


## manojdjoshi

> हमेशा की तरह आपके व्यक्तित्व के अनुरूप बेहतरीन


बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र जो आपने मुजे इस लायक समजा

----------


## Munneraja

आपका सूत्र उपयोगी लग रहा है 
लेकिन यदि इस सोफ्टवेयर के कोई भी साइड इफेक्ट हो तो कृपया उन्हें भी यहाँ दर्शायें 
और प्रथम बार में सोफ्टवेयर को प्रयोग कैसे करेंगे वह भी लिख दें तो सूत्र की उपियोगिता बढ़ जायेगी

----------


## ashwanimale

मेरे कम्प्यूटर में फिजूल के साफ्टवेयर के लिये जगह नहीं हैं आपने कहा डाट नेट-4 डालना होगा, इस लिये साफ्टवेयर की मांग नहीं कर रहा हूं, परंतु जो विवरण सूत्र पढ़ कर मिल रहे हैं उनसे अहसास होता है कि अच्छा साफ्टवेयर है, मित्र बधाई हो।

----------


## manojdjoshi

> आपका सूत्र उपयोगी लग रहा है 
> लेकिन यदि इस सोफ्टवेयर के कोई भी साइड इफेक्ट हो तो कृपया उन्हें भी यहाँ दर्शायें 
> और प्रथम बार में सोफ्टवेयर को प्रयोग कैसे करेंगे वह भी लिख दें तो सूत्र की उपियोगिता बढ़ जायेगी


भाई आप निश्चिंत रहे इसमें कोई साइड इफेक्ट नहीं हे ये मेरे द्वारा बनाया गया हे और इसको उपयोग करने का तरीका मेने मेरी प्रथम पोस्ट में इमेज के द्वारा बताया हे कृपया देखे

----------


## manojdjoshi

> मेरे कम्प्यूटर में फिजूल के साफ्टवेयर के लिये जगह नहीं हैं आपने कहा डाट नेट-4 डालना होगा, इस लिये साफ्टवेयर की मांग नहीं कर रहा हूं, परंतु जो विवरण सूत्र पढ़ कर मिल रहे हैं उनसे अहसास होता है कि अच्छा साफ्टवेयर है, मित्र बधाई हो।


ये आप पर निर्भर करता हे की ये फिजूल हे या काम का और में आपको बता दू डॉट नेट 4 तो अभी लगभग सभी सॉफ्टवेर के लिए जरुरी हे जो विसुअल स्टूडियो 2012 में बने हुए लेटेस्ट वर्शन हे तथा इस सॉफ्टवेर को इनस्टॉल करने की कोई जरुरत नहीं हे आप इस को किसीभी ड्राइव में एक्सट्रेक्ट करके चला सकते हे

----------


## gill1313

> मित्र आप डॉट नेट 4 इनस्टॉल कीजिये और इस लिंक से पॉवरपेक डाउनलोड कर के इनस्टॉल कीजिये 
> http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?Link...27&clcid=0x804


खली पेज आ रहा है ?

----------


## manojdjoshi

> खली पेज आ रहा है ?


http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...PacksSetup.exe

----------


## manojdjoshi

बहुतसे लोगो ने डाउनलोड किया हे परन्तु कमेंट व पोल कम ही हे कृपया कमेंट व पोल कीजिये

----------


## ashwanimale

> ये आप पर निर्भर करता हे की ये फिजूल हे या काम का और में आपको बता दू डॉट नेट 4 तो अभी लगभग सभी सॉफ्टवेर के लिए जरुरी हे जो विसुअल स्टूडियो 2012 में बने हुए लेटेस्ट वर्शन हे तथा इस सॉफ्टवेर को इनस्टॉल करने की कोई जरुरत नहीं हे आप इस को किसीभी ड्राइव में एक्सट्रेक्ट करके चला सकते हे


मैं आपके साफ्टवेयर को नहीं डाट नेट-4 को फिजूल कह रहा हूं, पेंटियम1.67 वन जीबी रैम, 40 जीबी एचडीडी पर निर्भर हूं, कोरल 15 पर कार्य करता हूं, उसी ने और उसकी फाइलों ने ही ढेर सारी स्पेस खा रखी है, मित्र, मौजूदा सिस्टम में छेड़खानी न करनी पड़े इसलिये यह बात कहीं कि नये अनावश्यक साफ्टवेयर लोड करने से कतराता हूं। साफ्टवेयर कहां है, क्या आप पीएम करेंगे, अगर उचित समझें तो पीएम कर दें, कृपा होगी मित्र

----------


## manojdjoshi

> मैं आपके साफ्टवेयर को नहीं डाट नेट-4 को फिजूल कह रहा हूं, पेंटियम1.67 वन जीबी रैम, 40 जीबी एचडीडी पर निर्भर हूं, कोरल 15 पर कार्य करता हूं, उसी ने और उसकी फाइलों ने ही ढेर सारी स्पेस खा रखी है, मित्र, मौजूदा सिस्टम में छेड़खानी न करनी पड़े इसलिये यह बात कहीं कि नये अनावश्यक साफ्टवेयर लोड करने से कतराता हूं। साफ्टवेयर कहां है, क्या आप पीएम करेंगे, अगर उचित समझें तो पीएम कर दें, कृपा होगी मित्र


मित्र प्रथम पोस्ट पे लिंक सलंग्न किया हे परन्तु में आपको लिंक pm  द्वारा प्रेषित भी कर रहा हु कृपया देखे

----------


## andythegood

मनोज जी बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद् ,मेरा एक सुझाव है विंडोस 7 के लिए एक अलग से सूत्र प्रारंभ करे

----------


## manojdjoshi

> मनोज जी बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद् ,मेरा एक सुझाव है विंडोस 7 के लिए एक अलग से सूत्र प्रारंभ करे


मित्र में समझा नहीं कृपया आपका सुझाव विस्तार में समझाए

----------


## montimona

mujhe bhi pm kar dijiye

----------


## manojdjoshi

> mujhe bhi pm kar dijiye


मित्र pm  करने की कोई आवश्यकता नहीं हे मेरी प्रथम पोस्ट देखिये उसमे मेने लिंक सलंग्न किया हुआ हे

----------


## swami ji

ye aaacha nhai he bhai ye thoda hard lagta he bhai ...nahi pain ki suvidha he esme boss ..mene jo aapko msg kiya tha vo lake do to maja aajaye bhai ..rajvir  FSCapture ye softwer ka nam he bhai

----------


## manojdjoshi

> ye aaacha nhai he bhai ye thoda hard lagta he bhai ...nahi pain ki suvidha he esme boss ..mene jo aapko msg kiya tha vo lake do to maja aajaye bhai ..rajvir  FSCapture ye softwer ka nam he bhai


पहले तो मित्र कृपया हिंदी में लिखने की कृपा करे दूसरा ये की ये सूत्र ओंन डिमांड सॉफ्टवेर नहीं हे सो कृपया दुसरे सॉफ्टवेर के लीये ओंन डिमांड से संबन्धित सूत्र में मांग करे 
भाई ये कोई पेशेवर सॉफ्टवेर नहीं हे मेने तो केवल मित्रो की समस्याओ को ध्यान में रख कर ये सॉफ्टवेर बनाया हे जिससे वो आसानी से स्क्रीन शॉट ले सके

----------


## swami ji

भाई पर मुझे तो आपनी बीस्स्नेस मकाम पर लेना हे तो में तुजे बता तो सकता हु ना ...वाही पे पोस्ट किया था पर तुमने  उसका अंस नहीं दिया।।।तो आब उसका सोलुशन लादे मेरे भाई

----------


## manojdjoshi

> भाई पर मुझे तो आपनी बीस्स्नेस मकाम पर लेना हे तो में तुजे बता तो सकता हु ना ...वाही पे पोस्ट किया था पर तुमने  उसका अंस नहीं दिया।।।तो आब उसका सोलुशन लादे मेरे भाई


प्रथम भाई में आपको ये बता दू की में तू ता वाली भाषा नहीं समझता दूसरा अगर आपको कुछ भी मांग करनी हे तो कृपया उससे सम्बंधित सूत्र में किजिये मुझसे बन सकेगा वो में जरुर करूँगा 
अगर हो सके तो मुझे सॉफ्टवेर का नाम pm करदे में आपको प्रेषित करदुंगा

----------


## andythegood

मनोज जी मेरे कहने का तात्पर्य विंडोस 7 के सोफ्टवेअर के लिए एक अलग से सूत्र प्रारंभ करने से था

----------


## manojdjoshi

> मनोज जी मेरे कहने का तात्पर्य विंडोस 7 के सोफ्टवेअर के लिए एक अलग से सूत्र प्रारंभ करने से था


केवल विंडोज 7 के लिए अलग से सूत्र बनाऊंगा तो उन मित्रो से नाइंसाफ़ी होगी जो xp यूज़ करते हे

----------


## manojdjoshi

> भाई मुझे भी स्क्रीनशोट मेकर चाहिए varun.sah.v.k.s@gmail.com पर डावनलोड लिँक भेँज दो मैँ भी यहाँ का सद्स्य हुँ।


  भाई आप मेरी प्रथम पोस्ट पे देखिये लिंक सलग्न हे

----------


## manojdjoshi

मित्रो कृपया डाउनलोड के बाद कमेंट और पोल जरुर करते रहिये जिससे सूत्र की सार्थकता बनी रहे और अन्य मित्रो को भी इसका लाभ मिल सके
कृपया डाउनलोड के लिए प्रथम पोस्ट पे जाये

----------


## gill1313

> Attachment 688451स्क्रीन शॉट मेकर केवल अन्तर्वासना मंच के सदस्यों के लिए  Attachment 688451स्क्रीन शॉट मेकर से आप आप की  मर्जी से चुनी हुई जगह अथवा फुल विंडो का स्क्रीन शॉट ले सकते हे
> 
> Attachment 688036जिन मित्रो को इस सॉफ्टवेर की जरुरत हो कृपया यहाँ से link.txt डाउनलोड करके लिंक से डाउनलोड करले और मित्रो ध्यान रहे इस सॉफ्टवेर को चलाने के लिए आपको डॉट नेट 4 की जरुरत पड़ेगी
> *Software Size:- 106 kb*


मित्र मनोज जी 
आप ने कहा था के डॉट नेट ४ की जरूरत पड़ेगी 
जबसे मैंने इसे डाउनलोड किया है तब से ही रोज जब मैं अपने लैपटॉप को शटडाउन करता हूँ तो विंडो अपडेट होने लगती है 
जब के मैंने विंडो अपडेट एक वीक के बाद पर सेट किया हुआ है 
किर्पया समाधान बताएं के रोज अपडेट न हो

----------


## manojdjoshi

> मित्र मनोज जी 
> आप ने कहा था के डॉट नेट ४ की जरूरत पड़ेगी 
> जबसे मैंने इसे डाउनलोड किया है तब से ही रोज जब मैं अपने लैपटॉप को शटडाउन करता हूँ तो विंडो अपडेट होने लगती है 
> जब के मैंने विंडो अपडेट एक वीक के बाद पर सेट किया हुआ है 
> किर्पया समाधान बताएं के रोज अपडेट न हो


*Vista and Windows 7* के लिए  Start > Control Panel > Windows Update. Change Settings पे क्लिक करे और the Important Updates drop down menu से इस safest option को select करे   ‘Check for updates but let me choose whether to download and install them’.(अगर नॉन जेन्युइन हे तो Never check for updates सलेक्ट करे )


*XP* के लिए  Start > Control Panel > Security Centre और Manage Security Settings के अन्दर Automatic Updates पर क्लिक करे और ‘Notify but don’t automatically download…’. सलेक्ट करे  (अगर नॉन जेन्युइन हे तो Never check for updates सलेक्ट करे )
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Step 1: Check Windows Update history for any pending update*

1.   Click Start button > type in Windows Update In the search box and press enter

2.   Click on  View Update History on the left pane

3.   Check for any pending updates or unsuccessful updates

4.   Starting from the most recent dates, find an update for Windows that has failed to install, and then double-click the update to view more information.

5.   Updates that have failed to install will display Failed under the Status column.

 या इस टूल्स का इस्तेमाल करे 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/971058

----------


## jeet6162

मेरे पास xp है 
मेने वाइरस की वजह से अभी कुछ दिन पहले ही फ़ोर्मेट करवाया था 
अब दिक्कत यह है की history नही रहती है 
कुछ उपाय बताए

----------


## manojdjoshi

> मेरे पास xp है 
> मेने वाइरस की वजह से अभी कुछ दिन पहले ही फ़ोर्मेट करवाया था 
> अब दिक्कत यह है की history नही रहती है 
> कुछ उपाय बताए


आप ब्राउज़िंग हिस्ट्री के बारे में कह रहे या डॉक्यूमेंट हिस्ट्री के बारे में कृपया विस्तार में कहे

----------


## swami ji

*FSCapture eska muje fullver . chahiye manoj bhai ...mere bahot kam ka he ye softwer*

----------


## swami ji

*maf kare me mobile se hu es liye hindi me likh nahi pa raha hu me*

----------


## jeet6162

> आप ब्राउज़िंग हिस्ट्री के बारे में कह रहे या डॉक्यूमेंट हिस्ट्री के बारे में कृपया विस्तार में कहे


ब्राउज़िंग हिस्ट्री की बात करा हु 
कोम्पयुटर फ़िर से चालु करने पर, पहले क्या किया था वह कुछ भी नही दिखाता है

----------


## manojdjoshi

> *FSCapture eska muje fullver . chahiye manoj bhai ...mere bahot kam ka he ye softwer*


आपको जानकारी प्रेषित करदी हे

----------


## swami ji

> आपको जानकारी प्रेषित करदी हे


धन्वाद मित्र् आपका  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Dark Rider

मुझे snagit पसंद है इसके पिचर्स ज्यादा है न }

http://www.techsmith.com/snagit.html

----------


## manojdjoshi

> मुझे snagit पसंद है इसके पिचर्स ज्यादा है न }
> 
> http://www.techsmith.com/snagit.html


आपको संगीत पसंद हे ये बहुत अच्छी बात हे आप सुनते रहिये :pointlol:

----------


## Dark Rider

> आपको संगीत पसंद हे ये बहुत अच्छी बात हे आप सुनते रहिये :pointlol:


हा हा हा ................

----------


## indoree

> हा हा हा ................


हा हा हा हा हा ...लगता है की पेट फट जायेगा...

----------


## groopji

चलो अब मैं भी एक बता देता हूँ ...... गूगल पर fireshot को सर्च कीजिए ये मोजिला का एक Add on है इसके लिए कोई भी अतिरिक्त साफ्टवेयर की जरूरत नहीं पड़ेगी बस एक ही क्लिक पर स्क्रीन में दिखने वाले सभी कंटेंट के अलावा  पूरे पेज का भी स्क्रीन शाट लेने का आप्शन आता है ... ... उदाहरण के लिए फोरम के किसी सूत्र में दस कमेन्ट को केप्चर करने के लिए अलग अलग स्क्रीन शाट लेने की जरूरत नहीं है .....http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...=1#post1540112 ये देखिये लम्बे लम्बे स्क्रीन शाट ..... इसके अलावा आप स्क्रीन को jpeg, png, pdf आदि प्रचलित फार्मेट में सेव कर सकते हैं .......

साथ ही स्क्रीन पर दर्शाए हुए किसी विशेष हिस्से को भी सलेक्ट कर के स्क्रीन शाट ले सकते हैं .......

----------


## ksonu9011

मनोज भैया स्क्रीन शॉट मेकर मुझे भी pm कर दीजिये

----------


## manojdjoshi

> मनोज भैया स्क्रीन शॉट मेकर मुझे भी pm कर दीजिये


आप प्रथम पृष्ठ पे देखिये लिंक सलंग्न हे

----------


## pathfinder

मनोज जी विन्डोज़ सेविन और ८ में "snipping tool" होता है ,क्या यह उससे अलग सुविधा देता  है |

----------


## robin hood

मनोज भैया स्क्रीन शॉट मेकर मुझे भी pm कर दीजिये

----------


## robin hood

मनोज भैया स्क्रीन शॉट मेकर मुझे भी pm कर

----------


## robin hood

पोस्ट किधर गायब हो रही हें,

----------


## manojdjoshi

> मनोज जी विन्डोज़ सेविन और ८ में "snipping tool" होता है ,क्या यह उससे अलग सुविधा देता  है |


पाथ जी ये लगभग snipping tool के समान ही हे

----------


## robin hood

> भाई आप प्रथम पृष्ठ पे देखिये लिंक सलग्न हे 
> http://hindivichar.com/showthread.ph...=1#post1696188


अच्छा उधर हें क्या,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## manojdjoshi

> मनोज भैया स्क्रीन शॉट मेकर मुझे भी pm कर दीजिये


भाई आप प्रथम पृष्ठ पे देखिये लिंक सलग्न हे 
http://hindivichar.com/showthread.ph...=1#post1696188

----------


## manojdjoshi

> अच्छा उधर हें क्या,,,,,,,,,,


हा भाई उधर ही हे  :Monkey:

----------


## gill1313

> *Vista and Windows 7* के लिए  Start > Control Panel > Windows Update. Change Settings पे क्लिक करे और the Important Updates drop down menu से इस safest option को select करे   ‘Check for updates but let me choose whether to download and install them’.(अगर नॉन जेन्युइन हे तो Never check for updates सलेक्ट करे )
> 
> 
> *XP* के लिए  Start > Control Panel > Security Centre और Manage Security Settings के अन्दर Automatic Updates पर क्लिक करे और ‘Notify but don’t automatically download…’. सलेक्ट करे  (अगर नॉन जेन्युइन हे तो Never check for updates सलेक्ट करे )
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Step 1: Check Windows Update history for any pending update*
> 
> 1.   Click Start button > type in Windows Update In the search box and press enter
> ...


Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 on XP, Server 2003, Vista, Windows 7, Server 2008, Server 2008 R2 for x64 (KB2656351)


Download size: 9.0 MB


You may need to restart your computer for this update to take effect.


Update type: Important


A security issue has been identified that could allow an unauthenticated remote attacker to compromise your system and gain control over it. You can help protect your system by installing this update from Microsoft. After you install this update, you may have to restart your system.


More information: 
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=237373


Help and Support: 
http://support.microsoft.com






Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 on XP, Server 2003, Vista, Windows 7, Server 2008, Server 2008 R2 for x64 (KB2600217)


Download size: 32.2 MB


You may need to restart your computer for this update to take effect.


Update type: Recommended


This update addresses stability, reliability, and performance issues in Microsoft .NET Framework 4. After you install this item, you may have to restart your computer.


More information: 
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=232526


Help and Support: 
http://support.microsoft.com
मित्र दो चीजें हैं जो बार बार उपडेट के लिए कहता है 
इनको उपडेट करता हूँ तो २० मिनट बाद फिर अपडेट करने का सन्देश आ जाता है मित्र 
मैं विंडो ७ इस्तमाल करता हूँ मित्र 
मित्र समाधान करे किर्पया पी एम् करें 
धनियाबाद

----------


## gill1313

मित्र ये है स्क्रीनशूट

----------


## manojdjoshi

> मित्र ये है स्क्रीनशूट


मित्र आप अपडेट को बंद कर सकते हे 
आप start पे क्लिक करे Control Panel पर क्लिक करे Windows Update को ओपन करे लेफ्ट साइड के पेनल में Change settings पर क्लिक करे  Important updates के निचे कॉम्बो बॉक्स से Never check for updates (not recommended) आप्शन को चुने ok पर क्लिक करे

----------


## AVF000

प्यारे दोस्तों,
स्क्रीन साट और किसी भी चित्र को संपादित करने के लिए इस मुफ्त के साफ्टवेयर से बेहतर विकल्प हमे आजतक नहीं दिखा। यदि आप सदस्य गण चाहें तो इस साफ्टवेयर को डाउनलोड करके यह कार्य बहुत ही आसानी से कर सकते हैं।
डाउनलोड करने के लिए कृपया डाउनलोड करने के लिए कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें।

यह साफ्टवेयर बैकग्राउन्ड मे स्वतः रन करता रहता है। जब भी आप किसी स्क्रीन का साट लेना चाहें सिर्फ "प्रिन्ट स्क्रिन" बटन को दबायेंगे तो साट कैप्चर हो कर स्वतः खुल जाना है। अब आपको लेफ्ट क्लिक को लगातार दबाकर अपनी इच्छा अनुसार स्क्रीन के उस भाग को चुनना है जिसका आप चित्र लेना चाहते हैं। आप उस चित्र को विभिन्न आपश्नों के द्वारा अपने मन मुताबिक संपादित भी कर सकते हैं और "सेव ऐज" पर क्लिक करके अपनी इच्छा अनुशार उस चित्र की फाइल का फार्मेट भी चुन सकते हैं।
यह एक ट्रायल वर्जन है। यदि आप विडियो आदि विकल्पों के लिए भी इसका प्रयोग करना चाहते हैं तो आपको इसका फूल वर्जन खरीदना होगा।
धन्यवाद।

----------


## jeet6162

> प्यारे दोस्तों,
> स्क्रीन साट और किसी भी चित्र को संपादित करने के लिए इस मुफ्त के साफ्टवेयर से बेहतर विकल्प हमे आजतक नहीं दिखा। यदि आप सदस्य गण चाहें तो इस साफ्टवेयर को डाउनलोड करके यह कार्य बहुत ही आसानी से कर सकते हैं।
> डाउनलोड करने के लिए कृपया यहाँ क्लिक करें।
> 
> यह साफ्टवेयर बैकग्राउन्ड मे स्वतः रन करता रहता है। जब भी आप किसी स्क्रीन का साट लेना चाहें सिर्फ "प्रिन्ट स्क्रिन" बटन को दबायेंगे तो साट कैप्चर हो कर स्वतः खुल जाना है। अब आपको लेफ्ट क्लिक को लगातार दबाकर अपनी इच्छा अनुसार स्क्रीन के उस भाग को चुनना है जिसका आप चित्र लेना चाहते हैं। आप उस चित्र को विभिन्न आपश्नों के द्वारा अपने मन मुताबिक संपादित भी कर सकते हैं और "सेव ऐज" पर क्लिक करके अपनी इच्छा अनुशार उस चित्र की फाइल का फार्मेट भी चुन सकते हैं।
> धन्यवाद।


भाई 
यह तो बहुत ही काम की चिज है 
हमे तो बहुत ही पसन्द आया 
धन्यवाद

----------


## jalwa

मनोज जी , कृपया स्क्रीन शॉट तथा फोटो एडिट करने का कोई अच्छा सा सॉफ्टवेयर प्रदान करने कि कृपा करें . मैं सात नंबर खिड़की (window 7)  का इस्तेमाल कर रहा हूँ .

----------


## jalwa

मनोज जी, चार दिन से इन्तेजार कर रहा हूँ. कृपया समाधान करें.. 
स्क्रीन शॉट लेने का सोफ्टवेयर देने की कृपा करें. विंडो सेवन के लिए.

----------


## pkj21

मित्र………हमे भी जरुरत है इस की………प्लीज

----------


## manojdjoshi

> मनोज जी, चार दिन से इन्तेजार कर रहा हूँ. कृपया समाधान करें.. 
> स्क्रीन शॉट लेने का सोफ्टवेयर देने की कृपा करें. विंडो सेवन के लिए.


आप Techsmith के snagit 11.3.0.107 के सॉफ्टवेर को इस्तेमाल कीजिये अगर key की जरुरत हो तो कृपया pm करे 
Download

----------


## jalwa

> आप Techsmith के snagit 11.3.0.107 के सॉफ्टवेर को इस्तेमाल कीजिये अगर key की जरुरत हो तो कृपया pm करे 
> Download


धन्यवाद मित्र, 
समाधान हो चुका है.
आपका हार्दिक आभार.

----------

